# Lilly might give birth tonight!



## elevan (Oct 13, 2010)

Hee hee hoo - hee hee hoo!!!

Lilly (our pygmy goat) is definitely in labor!

Say it with me folks:  hee hee hoo - hee hee hoo


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 13, 2010)

don't forget to take pictures!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 13, 2010)

Good Luck!!!!  Hope she does great!!!   

Dont forget pics please!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 13, 2010)

Good luck and post pictures!


----------



## elevan (Oct 13, 2010)

No babies yet...

Boy am I nervous! This is our first kidding and we weren't expecting it since we just got Lilly about a month ago (her previous owner warned us that she may be preggers - and oh boy!)

Her best bud, Rocky (a wether) won't leave her side and she seems calmer when he's near...I hope that's not a problem...I don't want to stress her so I left him with her.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, it is fine for him to stay with her if he is calming her down and not bothering her. Good luck!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats!

She should be just fine. Our first goat, Gidget, wasn't supposed to have been bred, but less than a month later she bagged up and a couple weeks after that she had a baby. We didn't even notice she was in labor.

You are lucky you get to watch.

Don't forget to wipe the little nose and dip the little navel in iodine when it comes. The iodine is just to be safe.

I know it's late and there's probably a big time difference, but I'm happy for you despite the lateness of the hour.

Maybe she'll have twins and hopefully a doeling. 

I can't wait to see picks and hear how it went.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 14, 2010)

Any kids yet?


----------



## elevan (Oct 14, 2010)

One girl so far...   












I'll get better pics later for y'all.  I had to kick her buddy out cause she didn't want him when the baby was born    guess he was only good for moral support during early contractions! 

Now just gotta wait for the rest (I'm sure that there's at least 1 more)...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 14, 2010)

Yippie for you!!!  Beautiful baby!!  I love babies!!!  

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

Horray!

Glad to hear it's going well. She's so adorable. I love little goaties.

I hope all goes well with the second kid as well. 

Good luck!!

Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 14, 2010)

elevan said:
			
		

> I had to kick her buddy out cause she didn't want him when the baby was born


That's probably a good sign..  If they care about their babies, they don't usually cotton to letting other herd members get around them because...well...goats can be ROUGH with one another.

In case nobody's mentioned this, probably a good idea to keep mama stalled with her baby/ies for about a week or so unless you plan to bottle feed.  Also, handle that baby A LOT in the first 10 days, as that seems to be when they sorta build their bonds..  Handling them a lot as babies makes them much sweeter -- almost like bottle babies -- even if they're dam raised.  

Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww she's adorable!  CONGRATS!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## glenolam (Oct 14, 2010)

Any more?  that little doeling looked pretty dried up - how long can it be in between?  My doe spit her twins out less than 10 minutes apart.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Usually the more sure I am there's "at least one more"...there isn't....then some skinny doe w/ surprise me with trips or quads.


----------



## PureSnowChic (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats! beautiful baby!!!


----------



## warthog (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## elevan (Oct 14, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> Usually the more sure I am there's "at least one more"...there isn't....then some skinny doe w/ surprise me with trips or quads.


Ok - we're still waiting on more (we know they are there because we can see them moving in her belly)...

It's been about 10 hours since the first baby around 8:30am today.  We noticed her being in labor about 12 hours prior to the first baby.

She isn't in any distress.  She rotates between taking care of "Maggie", eating, drinking and resting.

This is not her first kidding, but I didn't have her when she gave birth prior...so I don't know if this is normal for her or not...what do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been fooled before by seeing the rumen and other innards going back 'home' after the uterus starts to shrink...it does look like more kid movement.

If you truly believe there's another one in there, she will need to see a vet.   If there's more than an hour between kids, there's a problem.

If she's acting normal and not in distress, I'm betting she's done.


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have been fooled before by seeing the rumen and other innards going back 'home' after the uterus starts to shrink...it does look like more kid movement.
> 
> If you truly believe there's another one in there, she will need to see a vet.   If there's more than an hour between kids, there's a problem.
> 
> If she's acting normal and not in distress, I'm betting she's done.


I would've swore she was gonna have more than one as she was HUGE!  The movement we saw was like a large snake move under the skin - do you really think that was the innards moving back into place?

This is my first kidding but not hers...she's acting normal and happy.  They went to the gate together this morning wanting to go outside.  I'll keep them in for at least a week or two to give Maggie time to grow a little.  (We've got another goat who is a boer cross and is a big clumsy guloot)

I guess I was just expecting more than 1 because it's not her first kidding and I keep reading that they usually only have 1 on their first and that subsequent kiddings are 2-4 babies...    I suppose nothing ever really goes as expected... :/

Both mom and baby are in great condition this morning and seem very healthy.  Any tips anyone has regarding the babies care would be greatly appreciated.  I've read up, but obviously some firsthand stories would help!  Thanks!


----------



## glenolam (Oct 15, 2010)

elevan said:
			
		

> big clumsy guloot


guloot.... 



> I guess I was just expecting more than 1 because it's not her first kidding and I keep reading that they usually only have 1 on their first and that subsequent kiddings are 2-4 babies...    I suppose nothing ever really goes as expected... :/


My doe had 1 single buckling her first three kiddings at her prior owners.  Then, when she kidded while living with me she popped out 2 doelings....guess how "mad" her previous owner was! (well, not really mad, but you know the feeling)



> Both mom and baby are in great condition this morning and seem very healthy.  Any tips anyone has regarding the babies care would be greatly appreciated.  I've read up, but obviously some firsthand stories would help!  Thanks!


Let nature take it's course!  Watch them (as if you could take your eyes off that little baby now anyway!) closely and if anything changes related to their activity level or health, start describing what you see.

Good luck!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 15, 2010)

elevan said:
			
		

> (We've got another goat who is a boer cross and is a big clumsy guloot)
> 
> Both mom and baby are in great condition this morning and seem very healthy.


I love that word too, guloot!!!! 

Congratualtions!!  Thats fabulous that everyones healthy and happy!!!

  YIPPIE!!!


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I love that word too, guloot!!!!
> 
> Congratualtions!!  Thats fabulous that everyones healthy and happy!!!
> 
> YIPPIE!!!


Well he certainly is a guloot!  

On another note:
Maggie the baby goat escaped tonite!!! It was dark out and the baby is black...she's about 1 1/2 pounds and small as a taco dog!! Lilly bout tore down the pen trying to get out. We let Lilly out and started searching...then I realized I didn't hear Lilly calling so I looked for Lilly - she found Maggie! Spent about an hour securing any holes small enough for the little escape artist to be able to get out. What a nite!

We thought we had everything secure before...but I guess as with human babies if it's possible they will find it!


----------



## warthog (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad you found her, and yes if they can they will, no matter how secure you think you are, just one little glitch and they will find it.

That goties for you, but that's why we love them so much


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

We once lost our first baby for about two hours. His mom wasn't even worried, caused she'd stashed him somewhere for a nap.

We were so worried and looked around frantically forever and Gidget seemed none the wiser and not worried at all. Eventually we found him sleeping in the sun in under the rabbit cages right there in plain sight.

I'm glad to hear that your baby is doing well. Those babies can be pretty small. Our first pigmy baby was only a pound at birth.


----------

